

Global Internet Porn Habits Infographic - angersock
http://www.pornmd.com/sex-search

======
angersock
Note that this site is obviously NSFW, even at the top-level domain (main one
seems to be some sort of porn search engine).

Interesting data available for both US states and countries as a whole, by
region. Would've been nice if they'd linked the dataset as CSV or something
for the rest of us to hack on.

